# Fishing near Porcupine Mountains



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone ever fish around here? I'm going camping in August and want to do a lil fishing.....Any suggestions on where to go? Also, if youve ever been there let me know some nice places to go (kayaking, hiking, waterfalls, etc. cuz I'm taking the girlfriend so I need to take her to some nice places).


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

We camped in the rustic campground (Presque Isle) for a week a couple of years ago and felt that it had to be one of the most beautiful places in the world. You can hike right out of the campground to the east and within a 1 hour hike you will see some incredible waterfalls and views of Lake Superior. You never know about water temp, but we were lucky enough to be able to swim in the lake every day which was an added bonus. I did not do much fishing so really can't comment on that. Day trips included a trip to the Lake of the Clouds (a can't miss) and another east along the shoreline to Ontonagon.

To give you an idea of how remote this place is, it was almost an hour drive round trip into the small (and cool!) town to the south - can't remember the name now - for a bag of ice for the cooler! If it weren't so damn far, I'd camp there EVERY YEAR for the rest of my life!


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

There's some small waterfalls in PM area. I can't recall the name of the waterfalls, but they're beautiful. My g/f and I made a trip up there around Labor day of last year. We stayed in Marquette and made a day trip to PM.

Walk the to the end of the mouth of the rive where it meets lake Superior and it's very nice, esp in the evening with the sun set. My g/f and I sat and watched the sun set and skipped rocks.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I took a trip up there 14 years ago with my wife and some friends, a buddy and i hiked back to a lake called mirror lake about a mile and a half back in the woods we slammed the rainbow from shore. They were great on the grill.

there is also a cool cafe that puts sunflower seeds on the window sill out side and the black bears come right to the window to eat them up, they also give them the scraps from the dinners.

I have been asking my wife to go back maybe this year.


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

porcupinemountains.com


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

ontonagonmi.org/camping.html


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

http://gowaterfalling.com/waterfalls/maps/statemichigan.shtml


It has some nice info.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Any other suggestions for fishing?"???


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Years ago I backpacked the Porkies with a friend. We caught brook trout in a number of the small streams that you have to cross on the trails. Another good spot for fishing is the mouth of the river that empties into Lake Superior from the northern trails. For other pts. of interest in the area, the campground on Lake Superior has fliers at the ranger station. Good luck...it's a beautiful place!


----------

